# Rock Solid Jointer!



## los (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey CryptKeeper - was this the model that was on sale a couple weeks ago marked down from $699 to $499?


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi los,
I'm not sure. The regular price on this one at Rockler is $799 (click here) but I was able to get them to knock a little bit off because of the size of my order.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Deke,

Yea, Christmas came in May this year and must have been a really good boy (or at least my wife thought so). I also picked up a the Powermatic 2800 VS drill press and Delta 50-760 dust collector. I had them order the Jet JWBS-18QT 3hp 18" bandsaw.

I plan on installing the dust collector this weekend and giving drill press a whirl as well. I'll write up reviews for them once I form an opinion. But I will tell you this assembling the drill press by yourself is challenging to say the least. .

As for the quick set knives, they are fairly simple to adjust. I don't have any basis to compare it to but basically, there is are two cam adjustment screws with two cam locking screws. You loosen the locking screw and one revolution of the adjustment screw = .015". Once your satisfied you tighten the locking screw. I didn't completely remove the blades but it didn't seem much more complicated.


----------



## WoodNuts (Apr 30, 2010)

This is a nice addtion, I bought one 3 weeks ago, and glad to say shipped with no issue.

LOS- this is the deluxe model of the jointer woodcraft had on sale for 499. 
The main diff is:
54" table vs 45-3/4", 6000RPM vs 4800, and 3-5/8" more fence height, and $

Bought mine from Amazon=free shipping

Make sawdust…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thanks CryptKeeper!

I am still debating between this model, the delta 6" and the Grizzly.
Your review definitly helps me

Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your new toy. Lanwater if you budget will allow get a spiral head jointer I have a grizzly and it's great


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought this PM I sent may be useful for others:

Lanwater,
After a lot of research I don't think you would be disappointed in any of the brands you listed. However, depending on what you will be jointing I would definitely look at the bed length. I have run a few boards on the Delta 6" and if you have anything longer than about 4 ft you run the risk of sniping the end. The bed length on the Jet 6" long bed is 56" vs. Delta's 46". In my market the Jet was about $100 more than the Delta and I thought it was worth the extra money.

As for Grizzly, I really can't say I couldn't find anyone locally that carried them. Ordering online I had to consider that accepting these large items without a loading dock would be difficult. So, I opt to order from the my local Rockler dealer - if they can get it on my truck I can unload it.

Best of luck,


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thank you so much.

I am pretty sure the long bed will come handy although I am still doing a lot of learning.
I had even considered the 8" jointer but decided for 6";I have everything on casters and I have to roll everything back against the wall every weekend.

My initial choice was the grizzly G0452Z with the spiral head. Although I read many many good reviews about the grizzly, one of my classmate got a lousy grizzly. He had some problems with the bed alignment.

I can definitely acommodate the Jet.

Thank you!


----------



## WoodNuts (Apr 30, 2010)

Correction to earlier post, it is 56" table length.


----------

